# Prewar Excelsior parts



## westonflier (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm in need of an arm for my crank , the chain ring side pedal threads are stripped out . It was rigged up so I can still ride it without the chainguard . There are a few other parts I still need for this and other bikes as well - Iverson Dragstripper and Gendron TOC men's bike .


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks like a postwar Schwinn DX to me?


----------



## westonflier (Sep 10, 2015)

headbadge


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 10, 2015)

westonflier said:


> headbadge





I'm guessing you are saying the headbadge is prewar?  Incorrect.  They were found on postwar also.  Your dropouts point to it being a postwar.


----------



## westonflier (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm going by what little research I've done , I haven't taken it apart yet , was riding it pretty much as found until I get the replacement . I know the serial # won't help much and the date on the crank arm might or might not pinpoint the year . It would be nice but not worried either way . I liked it and got a good deal even with the stripped thread issue .


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2015)

Cool bike and a worthy project. 

Here's a link to serial #'s/dates for Schwinn:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63993-Schwinn-Serial-Number-Reference


----------



## westonflier (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks , it goes good with the few that I have . I don't plan to restore it just clean it and replace the crank and probably pedals . I'm going to get tires for the Gendron and then maybe look for a vintage track bike and a Cycletruck or similar delivery bike . I do have several balloon tire bikes that I have found locally that I need to start letting go to clear space .


----------



## westonflier (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's not a '48 , any thoughts on what year it might be ? I'm off to work now and will check on it later .


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 10, 2015)

If you look at the 3rd post by Obi Wan....

1947....

For future reference....

Drop outs with adjuster screws are always prewar.  
J hook drop outs like the one you have will always be postwar.

Just don't want you spending prewar money on a postwar bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2015)

These are "drop-outs"


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 10, 2015)

I have this crankset,from a 1947 New World.Not sure if it is correct,or what condition you are looking for.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75461-Schwinn-Crankset-Skip-tooth-1947


----------



## westonflier (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm not worried about getting a "correct" one now . I need to get one that won't damage the guard anymore . I can get an original it when one comes up . PM me .


----------



## westonflier (Sep 10, 2015)

'47 is fine , if I remember right my Pioneer is a '48 .


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks like the crank on this bike is prewar type....and the badge maybe prewar as well as Excelsior badges post 1946 tended to be ribbon type....im no expert....pro maybe  i have plenty cranks if you are still looking


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 10, 2015)

westonflier said:


> I'm not worried about getting a "correct" one now . I need to get one that won't damage the guard anymore . I can get an original it when one comes up . PM me .




OK
PM sent.


----------



## The neighbor (Sep 12, 2015)

Duuno if you found the piece you need... I probly have it around hee somewhere... however, you CAN have the piece "Heli-Coiled". Easily done by most any machine shop, and fairly cheaply. Or, I can go dig around...


----------



## westonflier (Sep 12, 2015)

I did get the parts I needed but am still looking for other bits for this and the other bikes - '51 Moark , '48 Schwinn Pioneer and an Iverson Dragstripper .


----------



## westonflier (Sep 21, 2015)

I finally got time to get the old parts off to put the replacements on , and here are the markings on the arm I took out .


----------

